# CPU or video card upgrade?



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

I am going to be coming into some money in about 2-3months... I am not sure how much but i am told it is going to be around $200 maybe more. What would be better... 
Save some money and go to a AMD Phenom 9600 BE or a video card something like a 9600GT or a 8800GTS G92?

My video vard now is a Geforce 7900GS @580/900 (ram volt mod and upped shaders)
My CPU is AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ @2.5ghz@1.35v 24/7


Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

More RAM and a video card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

wow that was a fast reply JR


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definately more RAM and I would go a 8800gt.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, I try my best. But an 8800GT + a pair of Adata's or GeIL's should hold you over until your next build.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh and another question before you get the 8800GT, is your board SLI capable?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, I try my best. But an 8800GT + a pair of Adata's or GeIL's should hold you over until your next build.



 that sounds like a good spend. 
I have had my eye on this ram for a long time http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144069 
tell me what you think 

video card tell me what you think about this too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125089


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh and another question before you get the 8800GT, is your board SLI capable?



no my board isn't SLI. I only have 1 PCI-E x16 slot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Make the 8800GT a 512MB version. Also, the Esoteria's run very well. What's good about them is that are CONFIRMED to be warranteed up to 2.5v. 

Oh and if you must need an opinion on them, DanishDevil is the one to ask!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Make the 8800GT a 512MB version. Also, the Esoteria's run very well. What's good about them is that are CONFIRMED to be warranteed up to 2.5v.
> 
> Oh and if you must need an opinion on them, DanishDevil is the one to ask!



damn 2.5v my board doesn't even go to 2.5v it only goes to 2.4v but that still would be good for overclocking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Well they are known to do at least 900mhz 4-4-4-10 @ 2.2v.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, I try my best. But an 8800GT + a pair of Adata's or GeIL's should hold you over until your next build.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2008)

For sure a video card with at least 512meg on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well they are known to do at least 900mhz 4-4-4-10 @ 2.2v.



If they are anything like my Geil i have now then they can do DDR2 1000 @4-4-4-12@2.2v so that should be fun.Have the extra voltage range to play around with.
also the 512mb video card is that really needed for playing at 1280x1024? my 7900 when overclocked doesn't even do bad in most games at that res with everything maxed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Of course man, I think you will love them. I was about to get some aXeRAM until you showed me how much the Esoteria's are.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

anyone know where a 15year old can get a job? I want to get the video card,RAM and a quad when i upgrade i want to go all out.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 25, 2008)

McDonalds, they have one in every country don't they?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2008)

you should be able to get a waiver for your age, course that could be up to your parents, Military you have to get approval to join by parents if your 17.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone know where a 15year old can get a job? I want to get the video card,RAM and a quad when i upgrade i want to go all out.



My first job was at Sears, 16!   I was a sales assistant in the electronics dept, making commission + base = 13$/hour.  Sears sucks, but paid good. 
P.S. Dont work fast food, its awful, pay sucks, many better jobs.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 25, 2008)

8800 512 version and ram


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> McDonalds, they have one in every country don't they?


IDK but there is one 1/4 mile from where i live so that would be easy to get to... I know it would suck but it is a job... Anyways lets get back to the upgrades. so this is what you think i should get...

8800GT 512mb
2GB of RAM

What i am going to try to get

8800GT 512Mb
2BGB ram 
AMD 9600BE


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 25, 2008)

Read this article.  Then scroll down and configure a PC setup similar to yours to see what's best.  In all, you need both a adequate CPU and GPU.  
Source


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Does your board support Phenom?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Read this article.  Then scroll down and configure a PC setup similar to yours to see what's best.  In all, you need both a adequate CPU and GPU.
> Source



I think a 8800GT and a quad would kill what i have now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Does your board support Phenom?



yes with the newest BIOS it does... look for yourself 
http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2416


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to be coming into some money in about 2-3months... I am not sure how much but i am told it is going to be around $200 maybe more. What would be better...
> Save some money and go to a AMD Phenom 9600 BE or a video card something like a 9600GT or a 8800GTS G92?
> 
> My video vard now is a Geforce 7900GS @580/900 (ram volt mod and upped shaders)
> ...



video card


----------

